# MSVCP100.dll missing



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

This moring I noticed that I am getting MSVCP100.dll missing messages on my laptop.

I am unable to find any way to fix it. 

Any suggestion?

I am using windows 10 HOME X64

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The MSVCP100.DLL file is associated with *Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable*.
There are several versions: 2005, 2008, 2010, 2012, 2013
This program is usually installed as part of the install process of certain programs and drivers.

When did you upgrade your computer from Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 Home?
Did you notice this problem before or after making the upgrade?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

My computer came with windows 8. I upgraded to windows 8.1 early in the year 

Microsoft updates converted it to Windows 10 HOME on October 10

There was no problem.

All of a sudden this moring I started getting this error. I did NOT install anything.

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My computer came with windows 8. I upgraded to windows 8.1 early in the year
> Microsoft updates converted it to Windows 10 HOME on October 10


Microsoft doesn't "automatically" upgrade a computer from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, unless its user gives Microsoft permission to do so, so I'm guessing that's what you did.
You were one of the fortunate users not to have serious problems afterwards.


> All of a sudden this morning I started getting this error. I did NOT install anything.


I'm not there, so I don't know why you're having this problem.
I'm guessing you had one or more versions of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed in your computer before making the upgrade.

I've done some researching on the problem, and most users seem to have resolved it by uninstalling and then reinstalling the affected version(s).

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks

I have no idea how to fix Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable

I had made a image of my system usign Paragon Hard disk manager on Nov 15

I went back to that... and I do not know I am having the same problem. 

When I made image, everything was working fine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are there any versions of it in the "Programs and Features" list?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

yes...version 2--5 to 2013 (15 in all)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Can you be more specific and submit that list as you see it there?

If you can submit an image of the "Programs and Features" window that shows them, that's even better.

It sounds like you have multiple versions and their security updates listed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks
Here is the file


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have *Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016* installed (which I've never used), so it's likely that one of those versions was installed as part of it.

These are the download links for the 64-bit version of each version of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable:

2005

2008

2010

2012

2013

-------------------------------------------------------------

As I previously said, a number of people resolved the issue by uninstalling and then reinstalling each version they had installed in their computers.

I'm not going to suggest or encourage you to do this because I don't know what effect it'll have on your Office suite and your other programs.

If nothing is "broken" and you can live with that message, that might be the best option.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you very much

I am going to n-install various programs and see what happens. I'll let you know in any case

Thnaks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay. Good luck.

-------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help.

Un-installing programs did NOT help. Things went from bad to worst.

I had taken an image of my OS using Paragon hard disk manager. I recovered from that image and everything is fine.

I have no idea what went wrong.
Again thanks for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for updating us on the outcome.

I'm glad to hear you were able to recover from your image and have everything working again. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

